# Bud stats - fill in the blank



## fortphoenix (Sep 23, 2015)

Strain:
Total Plants:
Tent/Tray/Bucket size:
Grow Method & Medium:
Wattage:
Nutes:
Veg Time:
Height/nodes at flower:
Height at end of flower:
Grams per kola:
Grams per watt:
Grams per sq ft:
Yield (dried & stemless):



Pretty self explanatory... let me know if i should add anything to the list!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2015)

LOL--I don't keep track of most of that.  In fact, I seldom even weigh my yield, let alone knowing something like grams per cola.  Are you running a survey or something?  I don't really understand your list.....


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2015)

I quit measuring after they hit six feet.

You may have missed, nutrients and a smoke report.

I also am confused as to what the list is for. Are we gonna compare plants? Strains? Method of growing?

Nice list though.


----------



## fortphoenix (Sep 23, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I don't keep track of most of that.  In fact, I seldom even weigh my yield, let alone knowing something like grams per cola.  Are you running a survey or something?  I don't really understand your list.....



well a lot of people do keep track and i put the cola for people in sog and theres not much to understand, I'm just curious (like other people are curious) as to what people are running and instead of going forum to forum they could just get that info here and if someone wants more details they can just go to their grow journal


----------



## fortphoenix (Sep 23, 2015)

tcbud said:


> I quit measuring after they hit six feet.
> 
> You may have missed, nutrients and a smoke report.
> 
> ...



yeah basically for any reason. most people who are just getting started or people who are trying to get into a new method of growing usually want a general idea of who's doing what and who they can learn from and instead of going journal to journal, they can see what people are doing/pulling without all the extra bullshit and if they want to know more on said grower they they can look at the growers journals


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2015)

So you are asking us those questions? 
10 strains
16 plants, in ground and some 20 gal pots
Organic dirt farmer
8 ft
 Last year 6 plants 4 pounds.


----------



## fortphoenix (Sep 23, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> So you are asking us those questions?
> 10 strains
> 16 plants, in ground and some 20 gal pots
> Organic dirt farmer
> ...



yeah, probably easier to copy and paste the list but 4# off 6 plants that were 8 feet?? niceee, outdoor i assume?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry,,,it  just bothers me a little when someone comes on here thats New,,,,,, and wants to know what and how much each and every person,,, is growing,,right down to the gram.
 Besides,,,if you follow everybody's Grows as we do,,you would answer your own question. Thats the friendly way to do it. But thats just my thoughts.


----------



## Xtra (Sep 23, 2015)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2015)

I like the extra bullshit myself. I have had a lot of fun and learned a lot here.  Come on by my journal, or journals. Always happy to show off.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 23, 2015)

:rofl: 

How much dried weight do you currently have in your possession?
Where do you live?

:rofl:

:48:


----------



## fortphoenix (Sep 24, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry,,,it  just bothers me a little when someone comes on here thats New,,,,,, and wants to know what and how much each and every person,,, is growing,,right down to the gram.
> Besides,,,if you follow everybody's Grows as we do,,you would answer your own question. Thats the friendly way to do it. But thats just my thoughts.



ok.. so don't answer. i wanna run a sog and I'm trying to get a feel for what people are doing, if you don't like it then don't answer. you say "right down to the gram" like people don't post their wet weight + dry weight with pictures in their journal all what my post does is simplify it instead of all the extra bullshit people put in their journals and btw i got the idea and the list from icmag


----------



## fortphoenix (Sep 24, 2015)

tcbud said:


> I like the extra bullshit myself. I have had a lot of fun and learned a lot here.  Come on by my journal, or journals. Always happy to show off.



i do to but sometimes people just want straight up answers. theres been plenty of times I've followed a journal and read everything in it, only for the person to just abandon it 2 weeks before harvest or harvest and not tell the yield and say some bullshit like "man i don't even weigh it, i just smoke all of it and give it away"


----------



## fortphoenix (Sep 24, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> :rofl:
> 
> How much dried weight do you currently have in your possession?
> Where do you live?
> ...



when i do a journal ill copy and paste my post and fill it out


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2015)

Haha, just busting balls dude :48:

Realize we've been here for years and know each other... Come in, chill out, get to know everyone


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2015)

So we can say bullshit, but not 
w e i r d o??


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Haha, just busting balls dude :48:
> 
> Realize we've been here for years and know each other... Come in, chill out, get to know everyone


:yeahthat:
:fid:
Oh and I have lots of weed on me. I live at 1234 Weed Street ,Hopper Texas. Lol


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2015)

I drove right past your place once and didn't even know!   Imagine that!?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

Fort there is no swearing on this site, you might want to familiarize yourself with the rules of MP.  You can find them here:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6812


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2015)

fortphoenix said:


> .... and not tell the yield and say some bullshit like "man i don't even weigh it, i just smoke all of it and give it away"


 
I would like to know why that is bullshit to not weigh your yield.  I have been growing for decades.  IMO, keeping track of things like you have listed  is not something normal experienced growers do.  And some of it totally immaterial and some of it has to do with how you grow.  I guess that I just don't see the value of this....but I hate being told that it is bullshit that I do not weigh my yields and get so anal as to worry about things like grams per cola.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

THG, i didn't see where he said 

.... and not tell the yield and say some bullshit like "man i don't even weigh it, i just smoke all of it and give it away"

I don't weigh and I do give it all away.  I had to make medicine last year so I weighed but usually i never weigh and I do give it all away...you gotta problem with that Fort?


----------



## fortphoenix (Sep 24, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would like to know why that is bullshit to not weigh your yield.  I have been growing for decades.  IMO, keeping track of things like you have listed  is not something normal experienced growers do.  And some of it totally immaterial and some of it has to do with how you grow.  I guess that I just don't see the value of this....but I hate being told that it is bullshit that I do not weigh my yields and get so anal as to worry about things like grams per cola.



the post was made for more hydro growers and sog grows thats where grams from cola came from plus i copied the list from an icmag post and i believe you but actually professional growers keep everything well logged. clearly theres dozens of websites that people posting their journals, tracking EVERYTHING on a weekly and even sometimes daily basis, so you're wrong... you grow in a 5x5 with an led LOL i don't really expect you to keep track. but if you don't get keep track and correct your mistakes how are you ever going to get better? I'm sure you don't keep track or care to yield more which is pretty dumb if you ask me because who wouldn't want to smoke more? esp if you're growing for personal use have to grow enough for 1.5-3 months depending on how many plant you have


----------



## fortphoenix (Sep 24, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> THG, i didn't see where he said
> 
> .... and not tell the yield and say some bullshit like "man i don't even weigh it, i just smoke all of it and give it away"
> 
> I don't weigh and I do give it all away.  I had to make medicine last year so I weighed but usually i never weigh and I do give it all away...you gotta problem with that Fort?



LOL you're real cool asking "you gotta problem with that Fort?" ... i don't give a damn what you do... 95% of people who know theyre pulling 1+ #s weigh their bud


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2015)

I think it's pretty dumb for you to walk in here swinging your willie around like you got something.

Why don't you fill us in on your "stats"? Sounds like you keep meticulous records yourself.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 24, 2015)

Where  the HELL did I put my popcorn?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2015)

I got some dgf. It's white cheddar.  Hope you like that.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

fortphoenix said:


> LOL you're real cool asking "you gotta problem with that Fort?" ... i don't give a damn what you do... 95% of people who know theyre pulling 1+ #s weigh their bud



You are the one who called it ** to not weigh and give it all away. That is what i do, why is that **?


----------



## Bongofury (Sep 24, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> ** to not weigh and give it all away. That is what i do, why is that **?




Why? Because you are a kind and caring person Rosebud.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah.  What he said^^^


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2015)

Why dont you take your *** back where you came from and stop jacking with my family. Go count and weigh your beans or something. Write a journal about Bean Weight Asshat.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 24, 2015)

> you grow in a 5x5 with an led LOL i don't really expect you to keep track.



There's so much I could say about this one sentence alone, lol. Woooooo!


----------



## fortphoenix (Sep 25, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Why dont you take your *** back where you came from and stop jacking with my family. Go count and weigh your beans or something. Write a journal about Bean Weight Asshat.



ok


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2015)

I do like my bud chunky, firm, tight and heavy. I grew some real airy stuff year before last, looked good, but didn't give me satisfaction where it counts. Taught me to never ever ever put most of my eggs in one basket.

Sorry I said bull.....you know. Forgot the rules for a moment.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2015)

fortphoenix said:


> ok



Sorry Fort,,,,I get a litttle testy sometimes. Hang out and you will see we are good Peeps,,,:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2015)

fortphoenix said:


> the post was made for more hydro growers and sog grows thats where grams from cola came from plus i copied the list from an icmag post and i believe you but actually professional growers keep everything well logged. clearly theres dozens of websites that people posting their journals, tracking EVERYTHING on a weekly and even sometimes daily basis, so you're wrong... you grow in a 5x5 with an led LOL i don't really expect you to keep track. but if you don't get keep track and correct your mistakes how are you ever going to get better? I'm sure you don't keep track or care to yield more which is pretty dumb if you ask me because who wouldn't want to smoke more? esp if you're growing for personal use have to grow enough for 1.5-3 months depending on how many plant you have


 
No where did I say that I was using an LED in a 5 x 5--check your reading comprehension.  And I am a hydro grower and have been for decades.  I do keep track of things like when and how much I feed, but things like how many colas and how much each cola weighs?  No way and professional growers do not keep track of ** like that either.  And some of us are more concerned with quality than quantity.  I keep wondering if you are 12 as you keep calling every one "dumb".


----------

